

AIRCLOUD, hosting on a cluster of MacBook Airs - dawson
http://www.hipsterhost.net/

======
paduc
They don't specify if it's the latest version of macbook air. I would need a
guarantee that when a new mba release is out, they will update all their
servers.

~~~
batista
Like this very evident part of their opening paragraph:

 _When a new model comes out, we promise to upgrade as soon as the hardware
becomes available so you're running on them before it's cool._

------
rhplus
I'm not sure about the data-center, but an old notebook makes a good home-
servers/media-center: super quiet, slim form factor and built in UPS. You just
need one that can run cool with the screen closed.

------
shimsham
Awesome and inspirational. Who came up with such a crazy yet simple and
essential product? Whatever next! Airmail? Airhadoop? Airdryer! Airstore. I'm
going to buy me some 11" airs to experiment.

------
delinka
Nice gimmick. That's all. No information about failover (you can make
assumptions on "cloud" but they are ... assumptions), limited clients.

Nice gimmick.

~~~
instakill
Facepalm.

------
zxoq
Reminds me of <http://macminicolo.net/>

------
manuscreationis
Brilliant

------
batista
Isn't it obvious it's an ironic take on hipsterism, milking the notion that
MBA's are for "hipsters"? Check the references to "fixie bikes", "helping
africa", "serving in style" etc.

Is it even a real service?

